# Tyre Pressures For Vline 600



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the fronts at 60psi and the rears at 65psi. Still a bit of a hard ride :lol: I thought of dropping the pressures by 5psi all round. Have you got any idea as to what pressure I should keep them at.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Give us a clue as to the weights you're running at and the tyre sizes.

JohnW


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Visit a weigh bridge, when you have the axle weights email your vehicles tyre company with the tyre size and axle weights. They will provide you with a definitive answer.


----------

